# Separating a pair from each other?



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a pair that I bought with their babies a while ago and found the pair to be horrible parents. They are both small, flat headed, flighty, and let their babies die. I want to separate them from each other. Actually I want to sell one or both, but I am in shortage of hens, and I'm not sure that she won't pick one of her sons if I were to sell her mate, I don't want that either. I also don't want her going back to her former mate once released back into the aviary. So it leaves the problem of how do I get her to chose another mate? I only have one male that is not of her line that hasn't paired up, but since she is a wf pearl and he is a cinnamon wf pied. I'm not sure that is the best match. 

Does anyone have any tips on how to break up a pair so that the new pair will stay together if the old mate is still present?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

you might have to place the desired pair in a regular cage for a day or a couple of weeks depends on how quickly they will bond the new pair.and release them in avary cage a few hours a day to stretch wings out.then back to the reg cage for rest of day til they are bonded.if they fight you might have to get a new game plan cause they can be stubborn about who they want for mates.:wacko:


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I did it. I put the female with the cinnamon WF male in a cage in the house. He is singing to her right now, she's not impressed. Plus her mate practically hurt himself flying to the aviary door trying to be with his mate. It was so sad.  I just can't in good conscience have this pair breed together again.


----------

